# 2000D & 60D [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 20, 2010)

```
<p><strong>2000D

<span style="font-weight: normal;">I’m told the 2000D will have the articulating screen that has been sometimes rumored to be a feature of the 60D.</span> </strong></p>
<p><strong>60D

<span style="font-weight: normal;">A few features sent in today. Could be crazy.</span></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="font-weight: normal;">- DIGIC V

- A New Liveview/EOS Movie AF system that is much faster than what is currently available.

- Some kind of a rotating grip for making video shooting easier.</span></strong></p>
<p>No idea what to make of this stuff, it’s the first I’ve heard of any of it.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Jaysoooon (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 2000D & 60D [CR1]*

rotating grip? that would be interesting to see. Most people don't like spending hundreds of dollars on a stedicam or a dslr shoulder rig just to get a steady moving shot.


----------



## Justin (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 2000D & 60D [CR1]*

Given the rumors of Nikon's AF in movie mode for the rumored 3100, I'd think this would be a wise segment differentiator for Canon to include in the 60D.


----------



## scott (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 2000D & 60D [CR1]*

I hope the 60D has AF in video and good IQ in low light. One of the reasons I wanted to upgrade my XTi, was because of the video capabilities of newer bodies. Then I started researching which body to purchase, and realized that it was not really a good replacement for my video camera for home video. The AF, IS and Audio issues all prevented them from being used as a run and gun solution. I realize that there will still be shortcoming when compared to a dedicated video camera, but it would be nice to be able to capture video in a pinch from my DSLR.


----------



## Michal (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 2000D & 60D [CR1]*

It goes for this rumour and just about every future one - Canon does not do official leaks and it guards its pre-release info very closely. 99.9% of "rumours" reported will be just made up by people who like lying. Unless there is a convincing picture to prove it or it comes from an official source, odds are that any rumour will be made up. Sad but true.


----------



## scott (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: 2000D & 60D [CR1]*

I don't know if I want an articulating screen. It seems like it may come in handy, but it would not be as compelling as a better sensor or GPS.


----------



## biskandar (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: 2000D & 60D [CR1]*

I hope this 60D has anti shock capabilities and water resistant until 3/5 meters below , it would be cool when we can shot under water like swimming pool


----------



## Fuki (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: 2000D & 60D [CR1]*

Hi everybody!

I hope 60D will be finally launched this autumn with video capabilities and at least 1,6 crop sensor size, but I hope maybe for a 1,3 crop size. I'm dying to replace my 300D finally! 

Regards,
Fuki


----------



## Cobalt720 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: 2000D & 60D [CR1]*

I really hope that the 60d comes out. I have been waiting a while for it and I'm very anxious. I have all of the software (Photoshop CS5 and Lightroom 3) but I just need the camera! grr


----------



## Aputure (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: 2000D & 60D [CR1]*

I really hope the rumors of 18mp are not true. The new live view/movie mode AF system sounds really useful though. Here's a blog post I wrote about the impending 60D and what I'd like to see: http://www.aputure.com/blog/?p=218


----------



## match14 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: 2000D & 60D [CR1]*

I think they should ditch the 1000D is make the 450D the entry level body. It is a great camera to get started with and does not have the complication of a movie mode.


----------



## Lucas Tingley (Dec 8, 2020)

geez this is old


----------

